# Which spider slings are most likely to survive?



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I've read the sling care sheet, and have also heard how unpredictable it is to raise slings. 

Just wondering who out there has raised slings succesfully, and which spiders are the hardiest?

Alternatively which are the hardest to raise?


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

i got 3 slings atm 2 red knee and 1 fire leg and all 3 have trippled in size since i have had them and are doing amazingly!

Josh


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

How long have you had them?


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

my l parahybana is growing faaast!, got it at about 1 1/2 cm's and its at least tripled since then, my OBT is also doing well. C cyaneopubescens has just molted along with my B boehmei, all these seem to be hardy specimens thus far. it all depends on what spider your after keeping?


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

The one's which require a drier substrate and less humidity are probably simpler if you are new to the hobby, there are some very hardy genuses out there though, the Brachypelma and Grammostola are commonly directed at the inexperienced because they are docile and more importantly hardy. Lasiodora are also a very hardy genus that needs some humidity yet nearly bullet-proof, but they are large and can be aggressive. Psalmopoeus is a good one for arboreals, they are lightening quick.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh... as for the hardest, I'm not the most experienced but I had several Avicularia Versicolors die on me for absolutely no reason at all, I was gutted for days. Theraphosa (the largest spider family) is also another fragile genus while spiderlings so too the arboreal Tapinauchenius.


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

depends on yourself really, slings are can be very hard to raise but some dont even seem like they require much effort!! any brachyphelma is a good starter id go for one of them if i were starting.. or even jus get a jeuv to save you loads of hassle :2thumb:


----------



## gillyite (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd add A. geniculata ( brazilian white knee )to the list of hardy species . I find the slings aren't nervous , they eat like pigs and grow quickly ( and cheap ). They often make a good display spider as they're quite colourful and don't always hide away.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ive never found slings to be difficult and only ever lost one and that was iffy when it arrived. So far ive found a.versicolor to be the hardest slings to raise as they are so temperamental. One min they feed the other they dont, let alone the humidity factors.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Get a parahybana sling. Hardy and easy to keep, grow quick and get huge.. what more could you want? 
For a more colourful option, something like a Brachy (slow growing is their downfall) or a genic.


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

I have various slings in different sizes from 1-2mm to 2" some aboreal other terresrial and others burrowers.

I keep them in different size containers depending on there size as you can see in pic top and middle shelf and there all growing very well.

On top shelf in tall containers with folige are my pinktoes in cricket tubs are my curlies so on the 2 large plastic boxes have 1 sp bronze and 1 paraphysa parvula the 3 fauna tanks the smallest costa rican tiger rump and 2 larger ones 1 trap door who is being moved to a larger taller one and other dwarf tiger rump.

Middle shelf left are brazilian pinks, red rumps, cricket tubs have costa rican tiger rumps that are small, Plesiophrictus sp. India and Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Samui in 2 of the small vials which are being moved soon to a larger ones as there growing quite well and same with some red rump in to tubs you can see on bottom shelf right.

And middle right shelf are more vagans, chili flame sp, wide circular tubs are small juvenile trinidad dwarf tiger rumps and the two sweet jars are pinktoes.

The spiders over 2" i use a milk bottle cap filled with water and topped with a pebble, ones under 2" i mist 1 or twice a week and 1 corner of substrate for humidity and moist water for them.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

i dont know much about spider raising, just got my 1st T. last week, but i think if u have the husbandry right, any species can be hard to raise or easy, regardless of sling or juvs.:blush:

with slings, its too easy for them to dry out, if u dont have several pairs of eyes :whistling2:


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

You are correct it's same with adults if all wrong thats it it's best to do a bit of homework on them on the care differnt ones need.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

i got my first sling before i got any my adults . 

it is a chile rose , it has molted twice and always eats . so far so good . have been told they take a while to grow though .

much prefer buying things young so you can see them grow in your care . 

just need to do your homework and ask any questions you might have .


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

cervantes said:


> How long have you had them?


2 months or so


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I've found Brachys very easy to keep. Others that seem hardy are Psalmopoeus, Lasiodora and Pterinochilus to name a few.

Am having some troubles with Theraphosa so probably wont be getting any more of those. Also had trouble with Avicularia in the past.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Having trouble with theraphosas Will?!

Maybe you should give them to me!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Having trouble with theraphosas Will?!
> 
> Maybe you should give them to me!


Tough titties :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Only got one of my two T. apophysis spiderlings left and it is a bit shy about eating for some reason. Everything is as usual but it just wont eat.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Aww :sad: 

Have you tried offering dead food? 
Maybe its just due to moult :hmm:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

most of my spiders were raised from slings apart from the chile rose. I lost a euathlus vulpinus. He was tiny, and I probably didn't succeed in getting small enough food for him, though I thought he'd been eating and he did shed twice, or maybe he was too dry. It's so difficult to tell. They are all getting quite sizeable after a year. I'm surprised how big the brachypelmas have got. I expected them to be much slower than they actually are.

I haven't seen my salmon pink for a couple of weeks. I hope he's shedding, but i'm starting to get worried he may have died down his hole. I'll leave him at least another week before i take a closer look.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

snickers said:


> most of my spiders were raised from slings apart from the chile rose. I lost a euathlus vulpinus. He was tiny, and I probably didn't succeed in getting small enough food for him, though I thought he'd been eating and he did shed twice, or maybe he was too dry. It's so difficult to tell. They are all getting quite sizeable after a year. I'm surprised how big the brachypelmas have got. I expected them to be much slower than they actually are.
> 
> I haven't seen my salmon pink for a couple of weeks. I hope he's shedding, but i'm starting to get worried he may have died down his hole. I'll leave him at least another week before i take a closer look.


dont worry mines does this when its about to molt, didnt see it for a few weeks last time then i peaked in to find a nice molt next to it.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Aww :sad:
> 
> Have you tried offering dead food?
> Maybe its just due to moult :hmm:


I kicked a cricket's head in last night and left it with the spider so maybe it'll have eaten it but I haven't checked them today yet.

I wouldn't be so concerned if it was getting ready to moult but it's since this last moult that the problems have arisen. This means it's pretty skinny at the moment.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Aww :sad: Hope it starts eating for ya hun : victory:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Aww :sad: Hope it starts eating for ya hun : victory:


Update for you: It has munched the dead cricket and gained back the weight it lost 

While checking on this, I caught my smallest albopilosa just finishing a moult. Tis looking very curly and fluffy.


----------

